# Karabiner und Wirbel, welche Größe?



## Boilieroller (19. April 2004)

Wie größ würdet ihr Wirbel und Karabiner beim KArpfenangeln wählen?
Ich hatte 4-5 im Sinn

Kann ich das machen?

Und in Welcher Größe soll ich Harken nehmen? (Ich angel mit Boilies und Frolic)

MfG BoilieRoller #:


----------



## rob (19. April 2004)

*AW: Karabiner und Wirbel, welche Größe?*

servus#h
ich würde wirbeln mit einer tragkraft von mindestens 20 kilo nehmen.kommt darauf an ob du mit festblei fischt und welche grösse du bei diesem brauchst...
generell gilt bei haarmontagen der haken immer so gross wie der köder breit ist.
bei frolic hab ich grösse 6,bei 10 mm boilies gr 8,bei 15-20 mm b. gr 6-5 usw....
lg rob


----------



## Carphunter20 (20. April 2004)

*AW: Karabiner und Wirbel, welche Größe?*

HI!
An deiner stelle würd ich im Frühjahr mit kleineren Hacken Angeln(kleinere Köder), weil die Karpfen noch ein bisschen beißfaul sind! Im Sommer Kannst Du dann mit 1-2 Hacken ohne Probleme Angeln.  

MFG


----------



## Wedaufischer (20. April 2004)

*AW: Karabiner und Wirbel, welche Größe?*

Ich benutze meist Karabiner/Wirbel mit einer Tragkraft von 6-10KG. Ist für meine Art Karpfen zu angeln immer ausreichend gewesen. Hakengrößen wie Rob schon beschrieben hat.


----------



## Pilkman (20. April 2004)

*AW: Karabiner und Wirbel, welche Größe?*

Die Angabe von Wirbel- und Hakengrößen macht wenig Sinn, da sich die einzelnen Fabrikate der Hersteller arg unterscheiden. Ein 4er Nash Fang kann dann größer sein als ein 2er Fox Serie 2 usw. usw. - das Problem kennt man ja schon zur Genüge vom Meeresangeln.

Ich halte das mit den Hakengrößen auch so wie Rob: Der Abstand zwischen Hakenspitze und Schenkel sollte ungefähr dem halben Köderdurchmesser entsprechen, damit der Köder (ob nun Frolic oder ein Boilie) nicht den Haken abschirmt. Sprich ein Abstand von 9-10mm zwischen Hakenspitze und Hakenschenkel ist meiner Meinung nach optimal für 18-22mm Boilies. Vielleicht solltest Du also einfach mal bei Dir in den Angelladen gehen und Dir ein Hakenmodell suchen, was Dir gefällt. Die Größe dann entsprechend Deiner Ködergröße auswählen.

Zu den Wirbeln: Die Frage stellt sich bei mir nicht, da ich zu 90% auf die passenden Komponenten von Korda und Fox zurückgreife. Weil die Wirbel ideal zu den Safety Clips und den Einsätzen in den Inlinebleien passen (ich fische meist Festblei). Bei Korda heißt die Größe 8, bei Fox heißt sie glaub ich Größe 5. Von der Erscheinung her denke ich, dass sie ungefähr Größe 6 bei den Tönnchenwirbeln anderer Marken entsprechen. Im übrigen kann ich Rob auch nur recht geben: Auf jeden Fall Tönnchenwirbel und auf die Tragkraft (ca. 20kg) und eine vernünftige Verarbeitung achten.


----------



## Boilieroller (20. April 2004)

*AW: Karabiner und Wirbel, welche Größe?*

Tönnchenwirbel mit der Tragkraft von 20-40 KG sind leicht zu finden, bei Karabinern wird es da schwerer da gibt es kaum welche die so viel aushalten.

Ich habe mir überlegt evtl. keine Karabiner zu benutzen, da sie nich so viel aushalten

Außerdem denke is hält ne Schlaufe nich so viel aus wie nen fester Knoten oder stimmt das nich?

MfG Boilieroller


----------



## Pilkman (20. April 2004)

*AW: Karabiner und Wirbel, welche Größe?*

Karabiner beim Karpfenangeln mit einer Festbleimontage - wozu???

Ich hab keine Karabiner in meinen Montagen. Ans Ende der Schlagschnur kommt eine sauber gebundene Schlaufe (Chirurgenschlaufe, zwei Mal durchgeführt) und in diese wird dann der Wirbel vom Vorfach eingeschlauft. In den Clip oder den Inlinereinsatz ziehen - fertig.

Wenn ich mit Leadcore vor dem Blei angel, wird das zuerst in die Hauptschnur eingeschlauft und dann der Vorfachwirbel in die andere Leadcoreschlaufe. Auch ganz einfach und schnell austauschbar.

Zur Schlaufe: Das ist auch nichts anderes als ein Knoten. Bei einem vernünftig gebundenen Schlaufenknoten (zwei Mal durchgeführt und angefeuchtet beim Zuziehen) wird die Tragkraft auch nicht merklich gemindert.


----------

